# IASCA 3x 2014 Huntsville,AL



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Just a Reminder

There will also be a 3X event being held in Huntsville, AL at the same time as finals.
Here is a great chance to earn some 2014 Points before the season officially starts!

$75 for the event by itself. $50 if you are already competing in IASCA North American Championships.

There will be separate Judges for this event, so it is a chance to get some additional feedback.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Can we register online?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I am not 100% positive about that yet. I am sure they will start something, perhaps Justin knows for sure.
I know you can register the day of, which should be Saturday


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Very nice .....


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Really.....I don't guess MECA is doing this too?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Pre Register Link
Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center TKE [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The listed address of 1700 is not correct. It should be 700. 
VON BRAUN CENTER
700 Monroe Street, Huntsville, Alabama 35801
Greg


----------

